# Long Barrel Shotguns (ie: hastings metro gun system)



## Lancer_EVO (Mar 25, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone out there has purchased and used this 3' extention or knows of somebody who has??? Looking into it because as another way to try and keep the birds coming in even when we pull them from the sky. Any thoughts would be great, thank you everyone for your time, and have a happy waterfowl season.

John----MN 8)


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

He had a display at Rice Creek Sporting Clays early this spring and you could shoot a flurry with his gun. The gun was ok a little clumsy and you really had to swing thru the target. The wierd part was the sound it was like you had a blooper and my 1st thought was to check to see if the wad cleared. Other than that it was like shooting a old long tom 10.


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

I watched them being used at Game Fair this year on tossed clays. Believe it or not, most first time users were hitting what they were shooting at. The noise reduction was also unbelieveable. It was soft sound, that I doubt could be heard at more than 100 yards.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I used one of the metro barrels at the game fair, and the noise reduction was unreal. Sort of sounded like a potato gun, and there was not too much kick to it either. I hit the first 2 clays and whiffed on the 3rd, it was deffinitaly different than shooting my 28".


----------



## Lancer_EVO (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks all for the replies. I knew that I should have taken time off work to go to the game fair...damnit

John


----------

